# Ford 5000 diesel valve lash adjustment



## jeepking1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello all, 
What is everyone's preferred method of adjusting the valve lash on the Ford diesel? It's a 1965 year model 5000, I believe it's the 256.
The I&T manual says to adjust while the motor is warm and running, and those are the specs they provide for.
I would prefer to adjust them engine off and cool motor. 
I'm curious how you all do it and what clearance you use cold.
Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jeepking1,

I think the engine should be warmed up before adjusting the valves. Then make the adjustments with the engine off and warm. BTW, there is a U-Tube video by fordfarmer on the internet adjusting valves on a 5000.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jeepking1,

I think the engine should be warmed up before adjusting the valves. Then make the adjustments with the engine off and warm. BTW, there is a U-Tube video by fordfarmer on the internet adjusting valves on a 5000. I think he was setting intake at .016" and exhaust at .019" cold.


----------

